# iPod Touch 4G / 32 Go à 268 euros



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2010)

J'ai vu sur Amazon l'iPod Touch 4G / 32 Go à 268 euros.

Je croyais bétement que les produits Apple étaient plus ou moins au même prix partout. Mais là ça fait quand même 40 euros de différences. Comment font-ils ?

A ce prix là je vais craquer


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2010)

J'ai acheté l'an passé sur Amazon le modèle 3G; je crois que ça n'est pas expédié par Amazon, mais envoyé des States et déclaré comme un "jouet" (ou assimilé) pour éviter les frais de douane.


----------

